
Alan Kay on data and context (2013) - AriaMinaei
https://www.mail-archive.com/fonc@vpri.org/msg04364.html
======
AriaMinaei
> Many of the commenters on this list have missed that "evidence" and "data"
> requires a fruitful context -- even to consider them! -- and that better
> tools and data will only tend to help those who are already set up
> epistemologically to use them wisely.

It is a mystery to me how this "epistemological preparedness" forms, and
if/how it can be disseminated, the way a more limited piece of knowledge such
as "the population of city X is Y million" can.

